# Confusion with ipfw tables and ports



## awcroton (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

I am getting confused in trying to implement an ipfw table containing port addresses.

My aim is to try and make my rule sets more readable when I am using them for inter-LAN firewalling - I want to create tables that contain the various ports that Windows clients need to connect to Windows servers.

Looking at the man page for ipfw, it seems to say that this would work, and specifically mentions ports as one of the search keys.

When I try the command:

```
#ipfw table 1 add 137
```
it seems to return without an error, but 

```
#ipfw table 1 list
::/0 0
```

I am testing this against FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE (r261079) and also a freshly built FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE (r260789),

My research has thrown up a problem reported on the mailing list on FreeBSD 10.0-BETA3, but I believe (from what I can understand of the source) that the patch in that thread had been applied before the revisions that I am working with.

Can anyone shed any light on where I am going wrong with this?

Thanks,
Alex


----------

